

Solving the problem of open source contributions - jgakos
http://contrihub.com

======
girasquid
I'm sorry - what's the problem with open source contributions? I don't see
anything on this page that says "this is the problem this will solve for you".

~~~
jgakos
Your concern is absolutely reasonable and we appreciate your notice. The
reason for such inconsistencies is that Contrihub has been created during
RailsRumble 2012 hackathon so, as a prototype, it is rough around the edges
and bumpy in between. By the time the competition ends (this is now judging
period), we will work on refining and extending its functionality.

Projects are currently scored and sorted upon weakness, taking into
consideration factors like open and closed pull requests, issues,
collaborators, watchers, forks, downloads.

